# In-ko-pah RR - Princess Shilo Mine



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I've started on a new mine for the layout which will be named after our oldest grand-daughter. The Princess Shilo Mine will be located in a prominent position on the southwest corner of the layout. The mine will be on the hillside, with an ore bin that straddles the track:












I liked the look of the Great Western Mine in Gold Point, NV. The Princess Shilo Mine will be a different design, but will retain the same basic features: a wooden headframe with a riveted steel ore bin:












I made the ore bin from a 6" ABS tube and matching cone, from Plastruct. I filed the tip of a nail to a rounded point and used it to emboss rivets into sheets of .010" thick styrene. These were laminated to the exterior:












Some of the embossed rivets were damaged by the solvent adhesive, so I applied tiny drops of 3D fabric paint in their place. This worked reasonably well. The larger rivets are from Tichy Train Group, and are individually applied in drilled holes:






















The ore chute and gates were a bit of a puzzle. The Gold Point prototype didn't have any that I could see in the photos. I found pics of other mines with similar ore bins but no close ups of the gates. I eventually settled on something loosely based on the discharge gates of a concrete skip. 

I began by building a square box of .040" thick styrene, and cutting arches out of the bottom edges to fit the cone. Then I cut the other end to the necessary double-curve shape, and gradually built up the gates. When finished and installed, a lever will be attached for opening the gates -- though they don't actually work:










































The complete bin with a coat of red primer. Eventually it will be painted to resemble rusted steel:













The wooden support structure was another puzzle. Unlike the mine in Gold Point, this ore bin must straddle the track to load hoppers. It will also be separate from the headframe. I couldn't find pics of any other prototype that was set up this way, so I engineered something based on what I know of how wooden ore bins, water towers, and other such structures are designed. The upper part of the structure forms a sort of bridge and cradles the bin:

























Then I added legs and bracing. Here are a couple shots of it temporarily in position on the layout. There are still a few braces to add, plus NBW details, etc. I also need to cast concrete foundations on either side of the track:
























This last photo shows where I have chiseled away a clearing for the hoist house (upper left) and the beginnings of the mine shaft. The shaft pit will only be a few inches deep, with the bottom painted black. I need to pour a foundation for the hoist house, and create a collar for the shaft, before I can build the hoist house and head frame. 













Meanwhile, I've also done some work on the mill at Mineral Ridge. I've built a wooden ore bin that will become part of the mill structure:
























That's all for now. Enjoy!

.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Simply amazing Ray. You continue to produce excellent models and construction tips and techniques. I'm impressed.

Doc


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks! 

BTW I forgot to mention, one thing that helped was that the Plastruct cone has faint mold lines on it, dividing it into four sections. So when I cut the styrene sheets to fit the cone, I was able to trace these marks and use them to create the pattern to fit the styrene to the cone shape.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray once again you hit another one out of the park. Can,t wait to see the finished project. Pete


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, You do such amazing work!!! I would love to see your whole layout with all the buildings in place.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice work Ray, and good narrative, I could really see the parts coming together. Will look forward to the rest of the build. 

Winn I once visited San Diego, I cold emailed poor Ray and came over with 5 other people who had never seen garden RR. Most were young techies, with shall I say short attention spans? Spent an hour there before we could pry ourselves away. So just do it, AQB to SAN, be there is a flash, and they have beaches! 

Jerry


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Time for an update! 

I had previously prepared the site by digging out the soil under the spur and pouring in a rough concrete base. Now I smoothed and leveled it by adding a layer of tinted mortar, squashed down with a piece of foam core art board. Two strips of foam core were glued to the top to stiffen it. 











When this had set, I hot-glued some simple forms for the ore bin foundation, and filled them with mortar:




















Meanwhile, I used exterior, latex house paint to paint the wooden frame of the ore bin. Although the wood is Western red cedar, I still wanted the protection of a good coat of paint for maximum durability. And so, ironically, I was attempting to paint wood to look like wood. For some reason I struggled with this more than usual, but eventually got it to look enough like old wooden timbers:











After it was painted I added some NBWs from Ozark Miniatures.

Next I painted the ore bin, again using latex house paints. I chose several shade of brown, primarily dark brown, chocolate brown and a rusty brown. At Home Depot you can buy custom mixed paints in "sample" size jars, which is convenient for modeling.

The paints were stipple on with a cheap 1" brush. After the initial coating had dried I added some streaks, by dribbling thin washes down the sides. Later I added more, subtler streaks using the dry brush technique. A little more stippling and streaking was done until I was satisfied with the look. 

Sometimes old mines had the name of the mine, or the mining company, painted prominently on a building or other mine structure. This ore bin seemed like the perfect candidate for that. So I laid out the text in a drawing program, and printed it onto self-adhesive vinyl. Then I drew directly on the vinyl, modifying some of the letters to give it more of a freelanced, hand-painted look and less like a modern font.

I cut out the letters and used the vinyl as a stencil. I mixed "antique white" with some of my rusty metal colors, and stippled it with a stencil brush. After removing the stencil I did a little touch up, added streaks, etc as desired, by hand. Here is the result:


































There are just a few minor things left to do with this ore bin. I have to add some stains to the foundations, and install a lever to open and close the ore gates, and possibly add some lights. I also need to ballast the track and blend the edges of the "soil".

Next will be creating the mine, headframe and hoist house.

.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Really good looking!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, awesome but what project of yours isn't. Question of durability, did you leave the top open and if so will drainage of rain water be an issue? For my location I'd also have to worry about snow.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks! 

Yes, the top is open, however the ore gates do not form a water tight seal so drainage won't be a problem.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent, Ray.............. It looks fantastic..... 

The technique for the lettering is very well done...


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Progress has been slow lately due to lots of other obligations, but here's a brief update:

I built the "collar" of the mine shaft, of "square set" timbers with planks on the exterior. I decided to make this a double-shaft mine:




















I also enlarged the pit I'd dug in the hillside for the mineshaft, and moved it slightly closer to the ore bin. I made more room for the hoist house too. Here the shaft collar is test-fitted in the pit:











I poured a bit of mortar into the pit and positioned the collar, taking care to make it as level as possible since it will support the headframe. I rebuilt the hillside around the mine shaft, bringing it up almost level with the top of the collar. Then I started construction of the headframe. In this shot, the main vertical element of the headframe has been temporarily placed in position:



















The next step will be finishing the headframe. Then I'll work on the hoist house and its foundation.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Ray 
More nice work. I look forward to seeing the head frame and hoist house. I plan to take some inspiration from this build for my iron foundry area 

Regards 

Jerry


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very impressive Ray. Looking forward to more progress. 

Chris


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Still making slow progress...

After studying pics of a prototype headframe, I realized that the rear horizontal members on this part of the structure were not needed, so I carefully cut them out. (I left the two lowest sets because, unlike the prototype, my headframe has not other support in that area.) In this photo you can also see the holes for the tie rods. Some of these had to be predrilled during assembly:












Next I put together the support structure, which is somewhat like a trestle bent:













The two components were painted separately:












I scraped and sanded the paint from the contact points, and glued the two sections together. Then I started building the rear braces. There are still some other details to be added. These details, and the rear braces, will be painted once everything is in place. Here's how it looks so far:





















I also have to build a "bridge" from the headframe to the top of the ore bin. Carts full of ore would be pushed across this bridge, to be dumped into the bin.


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ray, the wood is red cedar?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, Western red cedar. 

I would have preferred to use 1/2" thick Sintra, cut into strips, but I don't have a tablesaw or anything like that, so I have to stick with real wood for these large, timber structures.


----------

